# Occupant load for Auto repair use



## liarchitect (Aug 8, 2012)

can not find a category in table 1004.1.2

please advise


----------



## Coug Dad (Aug 8, 2012)

Industrial - 100 square feet per person.


----------



## kilitact (Aug 8, 2012)

Parking garage 200 gross


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Aug 8, 2012)

The 2003 commentary under 406.3.1 defines four types of garages and repair garages are listed. Table 1004.1.1, parking gargaes floor area in sq. ft. per occupant would be 200 gross like kilitact has posted above.

pc1


----------



## liarchitect (Aug 8, 2012)

thank you for the quick response


----------

